# Kein Bild bei neuen Motherboard.



## Delta2000 (25. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
Da mein alter Pc sehr langsam und laut war, hab ich mich entschlossen ein paar Euros in neue Komponenten zu investieren.
Also hab ich ein neues Motherboard (MSI 350 PC Mate) einen neuen Prozessor (Ryzon 3 2200g) und neuen Arbeitsspeicher gekauft.
Nachdem ich mich mühsam durch alle Kabel gekämpft habe, alles entstaubt und angeschlossen habe wollte ich den PC starten. Der startet auch: LEDs vom Gehäuse und Motherboard leuchten, die Lüfter vom Gehäuse, CPU und Grafikkarte (AMD Radeon r9 200series) drehen. Die Maus scheint auch zu funktionieren. 
Aber der Bildschirm gibt kein Bild aus. Ich habe 2 verschieden Monitore ausprobiert mit HDMI und VGA, habe den Monitor am Motherboard undan der Grafikkarte angeschlossen, das Problem bleibt allerdings bestehen. Ich habe anschließend die Grafikkarte ausgebaut und wieder alles probiert. Eigentlich sollte es ja auch ohne die Grafikkarte funktionieren weil der Ryzen auch eine Grafikeinheit besitzt, dachte ich aufjedenfall.
Am alten Mainboard war ein Mini Speaker angeschlossen, zur Fehlercode Ausgabe. Am neuen Motherboard habe ich allerdings keinen Speaker Stecker gefunden.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit warum es nicht funktioniert, die mir eingefallen ist, dass das Netzteil (600W 3,3v-24A 5v-24A zu schwach ist.
Ich kenn mich nicht gut mit Computern aus, das war im Prinzip das erste mal dass ich an der Harware gearbeitet habe. Es kann also ein einfacher Anfänger Fehler sein. 

Cheers


----------



## _Berge_ (25. Juli 2018)

600W sind NICHT zu wenig, allerdings kommt es auf das Modell an, könnte auch nur umgelabelt sein - also her mit Marke und Modell 


Deine CPU wird unterstützt ab BIOS Version 7A34vAA, es kann sein dass ein älteres BIOs auf dem Board ist.

Welchen RAM hast du?

Wie ist der gesteckt?


----------



## Delta2000 (25. Juli 2018)

Hi Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Auf dem Netzteil steht:
power lc600h-12 v2.31 aktive pfc

Das kann gut sein, dass die BIOS nicht altuell ist, wie kann ich die aktualisieren?

Ich hab einen 8GB ram eingesteckt.
8GB (1x 8192MB) G.Skill Value DDR4-2400 DIMM CL15-15-15-35 Single
Was meinst du mit wie ist der gesteckt?


----------



## _Berge_ (25. Juli 2018)

Auf welcher RAM bank steckt er drin, von der CPU aus gesehen 1-2-3-4 nach rechts

BIOS Version siehst du im BIOS... Update funktioniert mit einer CPU aus der ersten Serie, r5 1600 zb. 

Warum wurde es eigentlich der r3 2200g wenn du doch eine Grafikkarte hast?


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Juli 2018)

Delta2000 schrieb:


> power lc600h-12 v2.31 aktive pfc


 Das gehört entsorgt.
Aber die Ursache liegt sicher woanders.


----------



## Delta2000 (25. Juli 2018)

Achso, die ram steckt in der 2, ich Versuch es gleich mal auf der 1. Aber eigentlich dachte ich das der ram keinen Einfluss auf das Bild haben sollte, also wenn da etwas verkehrt ist, dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung.

Hmmmh, ich habe keine andere CPU griffbereit, komme also nicht ins BIOS.

Also eigentlich war es die Kostengünstigste Option. Die Grafikkarte ist mir eigentlich egal. Der PC hatte davor eine Bootzeit von über 10 min und war extrem langsam. Es soll kein Gaming Pc sein sondern einer auf dem ich arbeiten kann.
Das der neue CPU eine Grafikeinheit hab ich als zusätzlichen Bonus gesehen, falls die r9 GPU nicht kompatibel ist.

Naja solange es mit dem Netzteil erstmal funktioniert ist es gut. Kann dann später falls ich Probleme damit hab über einen Wechsel nachdenken


----------



## krapslip (25. Juli 2018)

Hi.
Nimm den Ram und die Grafikkarte vom Mainboard, entferne alle sonstigen Kabel zu Laufwerken.

Suche im Mittelteil des Handbuchs:
JFP1, JFP2: Front Panel Connectors
Im englischen Handbuch steht das auf Seite 33.

Der Speaker Connector hat vier pins in einer Reihe neben dem Connector für die Gehäuse LEDS und den Schaltern.

Überprüfe mit dem Handbuch ob die LEDS und der POWER und RESET Schalter korrekt angeschlossen sind.

Schliese deinen Monitor an das Mainboard an und Boote nur mit der CPU ohne RAM und sonstigen Erweiterungen.

Wenn du drei lange Töne aus dem Lautsprecher hörst,
stecke deinen RAM Riegel in DIMMA2 das ist der zweite Slot von der CPU aus gezählt.

Wenn du jetzt kein Bild siehst,

Entferne die CPU und untersuche die CPU sorgfältig nach verbogenen Pins.
setze die CPU erneut in den Sockel.

wenn du etwas anderes als einen kurzen Piep hörst und kein Bild siehst.

Suche in deinem Handbuch nach Clear CMOS oder Reset Bios
Im englischen Handbuch auf Seite 35
bei angschlossenem Netzteil aber ausgeschaltetem Rechner
brücke den Clear CMOS Jumper für 10 sekunden.

Wenn du jetzt nach möglicherweise zwei bis drei Bootvorgängen (es kann sein das das Bios die CPU erst "erlernen" muss) 
kein Bild siehst und der Rechner nicht einmal kurz piept hast du ein Problem.

Bei drei langen Pieptönen ist womöglich nur dein RAM defekt.
ansonsten möglicherweise dein Mainboard oder die CPU.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (25. Juli 2018)

krapslip schrieb:


> Hi.
> Nimm den Ram und die Grafikkarte vom Mainboard, entferne alle sonstigen Kabel zu Laufwerken.
> 
> Suche im Mittelteil des Handbuchs:
> ...



AM4 geht leider erst in den POST, wenn RAM gesteckt ist. Das ist absolut besch...


@ delta2000: Ich würde das Board umtauschen und ein Gigabyte GA-AX370M-DS3H ab €' '67,03 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder Gigabyte GA-AB350M-DS3H ab €' '63,53 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland nehmen. Beide kommen auf jeden Fall mit dem Ryzen 2200G klar 

Alternativ kannst du...

....dich direkt an AMD wenden. Die verleihen extra CPUs für ein BIOS Upgrade.
....dich an den Händler deines Vertrauens wenden und fragen, ob die ein Upgrade machen können (kostet meist nicht allzu viel).
....dich an die Bastler in deiner Umgebung wenden und fragen, ob einer ne passende CPU hat. Kostet dich 1x Kaffee & Kuchen: Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen


----------



## drstoecker (25. Juli 2018)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> 600W sind NICHT zu wenig, allerdings kommt es auf das Modell an, könnte auch nur umgelabelt sein - also her mit Marke und Modell
> 
> 
> Deine CPU wird unterstützt ab BIOS Version 7A34vAA, es kann sein dass ein älteres BIOs auf dem Board ist.
> ...


Die cpu sollte auch ohne aktuellem bios laufen, war zumindest bei 2 msi Boards mit ryzen 2600 so.
mach mal ein cmos reset, vorher Grafikkarte raus, Displaykabel am mainboard + Monitor und den richtigen Eingang eingestellt am Monitor.
ram mal durch alle Bänke durchstecken .


----------



## Delta2000 (25. Juli 2018)

So ich glaube ich hab jetzt alles abgearbeitet. Und steh weiterhin auf dem Schlauch.
Jetzt sieht es so aus, dass ich das Meinboard von im Prinzip allen getrennt hab, jetzt nur noch die CPU und den Ram drin habe. 
Lautsprecher hab ich angeschlossen, gibt aber keinen Ton von sich, ob mit oder ohne Ton.
Den CMOS reset hab ich auch durchgeführt. 
Das Problem bleibt weiterhin.
Ich hab den CPU und das Mainboard bei Mindfactory gekauft, und von denen direkt einsetzen lassen. Von daher kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass dort etwas nicht stimmt. 
Ich hab auch mal als kleinen Test den Computer ohne dem CPU Power Kabel gestartet. Und konnte ihn als Reaktion nicht mehr herunterfahren über den Power Button.
Ich werde mich als nächstes mit Mindfactory in Kontakt setzen.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Die cpu sollte auch ohne aktuellem bios laufen, war zumindest bei 2 msi Boards mit ryzen 2600 so.


Es gibt vereinzelt Boards wo kein Update notwendig ist, die Mehrzahl der älteren Board laufen ohne Bios Update nicht.
Bei diesem Board muss ein Update durch geführt werden, hatten wir erst vor kurzem in einem anderem Thema auch mit dem MSI 350 PC Mate.

Hier noch eine weitere Möglichkeit für MSI Boards: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mainb...MSI-BIOS-Update-Raven-Pinnacle-Ridge-1250896/
Nur würde ich mir Rechner unter dem Arm schnappen und zum nächsten PC-Handel im Ort gehen und es dort schnell durchführen lassen.


----------



## Delta2000 (25. Juli 2018)

Ging es um das gleiche Problem, also dass kein Bild kam? Dann würde ich morgen in die Stadt fahren und das BIOS aktualisieren lassen


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2018)

Es ging um das selber Problem.

Aber dir bleibt keine andere Wahl, denn selbst wenn es nicht an der Bios Version handeln sollte können sie andere Arbeitsspeicher austesten.
Denn neben der Bios Version kann es auch sein das deine Arbeitsspeicher nicht kompatibel sind.

Du kannst kein Gegentest machen da du keine andere CPU hast und auch keine anderen Arbeitsspeicher.

* :::::::: EDIT ::::::::
*
Habe mal nach dem Thema gesucht und auch gefunden, war ein anderes Board.
Aber auch mit einem B350 Chipsatz.

Link: PC gibt kein Bild

Du kannst aber dennoch das Update nicht ausschliessen, da überwiegend Boards mit B320, B350, X370 nicht ohne Update laufen.
Die Boards die ohne laufen sind immer noch die Minderheit und hängt wohl von der Produktionszeit ab.  

Zu deinem Board verweist Alternate z.B. darauf hin ggf. ein Update des Bios ausführen zu müssen.
Aber glaubt das steht bei denen wiederum bei allen Boards mit dabei.


----------



## Delta2000 (25. Juli 2018)

Ich hab grade nochmal alles durchgeschaut, was ich von Mindfactory bekommen habe. Die BIOS wurde aktualisiert von A90 auf AE0. Das heißt es wird nicht das BIOS sein.
Morgen weiß ich dann hoffentlich mehr


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2018)

Mir ist nicht bekannt woher du solche Versionen her hast, aber laut MSI muss für deine CPU die Version 7A34vAA vom 29.01.2018 drauf haben.
Aktuelle Version: 7A34vAE (Release Date 2018-05-04).

Support For B350 PC MATE | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global


----------

